# How do I reset secuity lock out?



## fikey (Feb 1, 2014)

After chasing down the lack of fuel for 2 days, I now realize that the Altima has a security lock out feature that I believe is my problem. This started when the key my son has been using was left at his brothers. The first time he tried using the spare, it wouldn't start. The security light is on solid red the entire time you crank the car. I tried the turn on and off 3 times for 5 secs. thing, and it didn't work. How do I rest?


----------

